# Ist es möglich einen Returnwert einem httpRequest zu übergeben



## p_h_i_l (29. Nov 2009)

Hi @ all,
ist es möglich eine Antwort einem Request zu geben? In PHP macht man das mit ECHO.

Geht das auch in einer JSP mittels JAVA?


Lg,
Phil


----------



## HLX (30. Nov 2009)

Habe ich nicht verstanden. 

Möchtest du ein Objekt aus deinem Servlet an deine JSP-Seite übergeben oder umgekehrt? Möchtest du eine bestimmte Ausgabe im Browser erzeugen?


----------



## p_h_i_l (30. Nov 2009)

Ich denke ich meine den Umgekehrten Weg. 
Ich bekomme eine url mit mehreren Parametern.

diese Arbeite ich ab bei mir im init - der jsp ab und wenn alles passt, dann will ich eine Antwort an die Seite zurückgeben. 
In PHP gibt man einen echo zurück.
Dann weiß der jenige, der meine Schnittstelle mit seinen Parametern aufgerufen hat, ob alles funktioniert hat oder nicht. 
Bei Problemen geb ich OK=100 zurück als String. Bei Fehler OK=80!

Doch wie mache ich das in einer jsp?

Die parameter der kommenden URL tu ich mittels eines HTTPRequests in der init-Events meiner JSP abarbeiten. Aber wie gebe ich eine Antwort zuück?


----------



## HLX (30. Nov 2009)

Erfolgt der parametrisierte Aufruf aus dem gleichen ServletContext in dem auch die JSP-Seite ist? Oder anders formuliert: Kommunizieren hier mehrere Webanwendungen miteinander oder handelt es sich um eine einzelne Anwendung in deinem Servlet Container?


----------

